# Lyft is having issues with taxes.



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously...I made over $2600 net and Lyft says I don't qualify for a 1099K? WTF is the problem here?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Same thing here. Over $2600 in ride earning and they say I don't qualify to get a 1099K. And that's after we waiter till the last day of the month. You don't need this form to file your taxes though, they will have to get it sorted out and send it to IRS, but you can file just fine with the summary they provide. 1099Ks we get are just for our records as far as I can tell.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Finally. Now what's the difference in between the 1009MISC and the 1099K again? I thought the MISC was about bonuses and the K was about the rides, but the numbers don't look right.


----------



## dinkpiece (Jan 23, 2017)

SoxFan79 said:


> Seriously...I made over $2600 net and Lyft says I don't qualify for a 1099K? WTF is the problem here?


Mine said the same thing this morning, but the 1099-K appeared this afternoon. Check yours again.



cenTiPede said:


> Finally. Now what's the difference in between the 1009MISC and the 1099K again? I thought the MISC was about bonuses and the K was about the rides, but the numbers don't look right.


You've got it right. 1099-MISC is about bonuses, and 1099-K is about rides, although Lyft only includes fares + primetime + tips + commissions in their amount (Uber adds safe rider fee in theirs). You can, of course, deduct the commissions.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes, check again, I did not have my Lyft 1099 as of the AM--but I did before midnight


----------

